# Inspiring arrangements for guitar



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Classical, Jazz, Pop, Rock, Country, whatever genre you have in mind on electric, acoustic, classical.

let's start with Debussy: clair de lune, arranged for electric guitar and vibraphone





The Girl with the Flaxen Hair for electric guitar


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A nice arrangement and performance I think, despite the guitar being slightly out of tune.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed! I'm not a big fan of the bolero (probably just because I've heard it too many times) but arrangement is perfect.

Craig Wagner - Song for my father (horace silver)





Djavan's Oceano





In her family (Pat Metheny: I don't like at all the arrangement the original version, but I love a lot of versions for guitar, piano or groups made by other people)





Tony Rice - Georgia on my mind (Hoagy Carmichael) Tony is a bit more famous than the guys above


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
I never did pick up that California Autumn album, but I have just about all of Tony Rice's other stuff. I listened to those records for countless hours back in the 80s and early 90s. I miss his singing, since he lost his voice. Native American is my desert island disc. I can't get enough of Tony Rice, Jerry Douglas, and Sam Bush.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

edit - He plays parts of this a little rushed for my tastes, but over all I like this player's technique and the arrangement.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Barbosa-Lima playing his version of Gershwin's Promenade


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Jorge Caballero playing his arrangement of Bach's Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue. 





 or Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition":


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

is the one for Pictures at an Exhibition the Yamashita arrangement?

Anyway, finally I see how it's possible to do a tremolo with a single finger! (at 22:00)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, it is. The Bach is his own. He's a featured performer at the 2014 Guitar Foundation of America convention. I've seen him 4 times...just mind-blowing every time!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> A nice arrangement and performance I think, despite the guitar being slightly out of tune.


Fantastic arrangement - but yikes...that bottom E (or should it be E#) string!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

techniquest said:


> Fantastic arrangement - but yikes...that bottom E (or should it be E#) string!


That arrangement is made for dropped C tuning, so in this case it would be the bottom C string.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

No one has mentioned Leo Kottke? Here's his take on Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Carl Verheyen plays Goodbye Pork Pie Hat





I didn't know that the Supertramps's guitarist was so good.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm working on a 4 guitars arrangement of George Enescu's Romanian Rhapsody no.1. I've seen on youtube Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no.2, and I thought, why not? 

I hope I'll find people to play it


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

When playing music I was primarily a drummer. But this performance single handedly made me go out and buy a guitar.

'Night and Day' - Joe Pass.





Lenny Breau, Roy Buchanan, Tuck Andress - all players I enjoy. But this one makes me smile.

'Mickey Mouse Club Theme' - Danny Gatton.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

A perfect rendition made by Martin Taylor of the brazilian standard The dolphin composed by Luiz Eça


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The California Guitar Trio pay 'Bohemian Rhapsody' -






And the theme from 'The Good, The Bad and the Ugly' -


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ted Greene: Danny Boy.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Ted Greene: Danny Boy.


a true masterpiece


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

chamacojesus on youtube is a guy who made great arrangements with a lot of good taste and no gratuitous attempts to impress with fast runs, he really knows how to arrange for the instrument.

the gentle rain (luiz bonfà)





contigo en la distancia (cesar portillo)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Lyle Brewer playing a lovely piece


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I've always liked The summer knows and this version is great





I feel a bit lonely in this thread


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Troubleclef does often arragements I really like. I've discovered this version of the wonderful Jobim ballad called Olha Maria and it simply beautiful.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Metal is classsical!!1 lol






Moonlight Sonata, 3rd movement for electric guitar


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Jorge Caballero playing his arrangement of Bach's Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue.


Of all the videos posted on this thread, this one was the nicest IMO.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

"Evening Bell" - a strange Beefheart piece which he initially improvised on the piano. He wasn't actually a pianist or a "real" composer (he relied on his band to form his music based on abstract directions and tunes he would whistle and sing), so the result was very angular and riddled with accidental dissonances which he would insist weren't mistakes (they actually were). Gary Lucas was tasked with playing this on guitar, and his effort was commendable, in my opinion. I learnt this piece myself (it's not easy - sometimes you have to put your thumb over the neck, otherwise it's impossible to play), but sadly due to lack of practice, it's lost the fluency it once had. I need to re-learn it, as it was fun to play, but it's no mean feat. There's so little to grasp onto, as it lacks much in the way of traditional technique and theory, so it's really just a case of persevering with a bunch of weird hand shapes.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Daniel Murray playing an arrangement of Jobim's Imagina


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have posted this guy three times up to now, here goes for the final time, 331 Erock playing The William Tell Overture, Finale. On youtube. (heavy metal I think).


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Oliver Messiaen - Louange à l'Éternité de Jésus

the sound is a bit "naily", but it's nice to see Messiaen played on guitar.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice version of the lovely standard Estate, composed by Bruno Martino


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Michael Hedges doing All Along the Watchtower on au acoustic 6 string Jimmi 

google le it if you have not seen it fantastic


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

gipsy Bach





(Bach Concerto in D Minor by Swing De Gitanes)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in awe of this beautiful arrangement made by Paulinho Nogueira and Toquinho for Rosa, the marvellous melody written by Pixhinguinha (exactly 100 years ago)






here's a video of a guy playing it with some little difference, but it's still a lovely work


----------



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

As of late I've been experimenting with arranging Ravel piano parts for guitar. I also have videos of Prokofiev and Scriabin songs arranged for 2 guitars on my channel. Has anyone here experimented with arranging any composers of these eras for guitar at all? I noticed the literature didn't seem to be too common, wondering if anyone else has tried it out.


----------

